# الصخور الروسوبية



## mohaned hassan (25 أبريل 2009)

*جامعة الملك عبد العزيز*


*أهلا ... وسهلا ... بكم في موقع الأستاذ الدكتور محمد بسيوني ... التعليمي ... ونتمنى لكم الفائدة...*​

*كلية علوم الأرض*​










*مقدمة في علم الصخور الرسوبية*
​

















 



 *الصخور الرسوبية الفتاتية (الميكانيكية) **Clastic Sedimentary Rocks*​
*ثالثاً: الصخور الرسوبية صغيرة الحبيبات: أقل من 16/1ممFine Grained Clastic Rocks*
هي صخور غضارية ( طينية ) تحتوي على نسبة عالية من الطين مثل صخر الطين الصفحي ( Shale ) شكل(33) والإردواز ( Slate ) وتسمى بالصخور الطينية Argillaceous Rocks. هذه الصخور تترسب عادة في مناطق بعيدة عن منطقة المصدر بعد أن تتعرض لعوامل التجوية فترة طويلة ولذلك تتحول معظم السيليكات غير الثابتة في هذه الرسوبيات دقيقة الحبيبات إلى معادن طينية مثل المونتموريلونيت والكاؤلينيت.
وتتشكل من صخور ـ كتليه Blocky
ـ مصمتة Massive 
ـ غير صفحيه Non-fissile
ـ وغير رقائقية Non-laminae 






شكل(33)​

وتتكون الصخور الفتاتية الدقيقة بشكل كبير من معادن الطين Clay Minerals وهي حبيبات ناعمة ناتجة من تجوية صخور الأرض شكل(34). 



شكل(34)لذا فهي تعتبر ذات نشأة أرضية Terrestrial Origin. وهي تشكل كميات كبيرة تفوق الرواسب الأرضية الخشنة. وتستقر في مياه هادئة إلى حد كبير بعيداً عن نشاط الأمواج حيث أن أكبر كمية تترسب في المحيطات والمناطق العميقة المجاورة للقارات وهي تشكل رواسب سهول بحرية سحيقة العمق Abyssal Plains وهي نقلت من القارة بوساطة الرياح والمياه. ويتجمع أحياناً في المياه البحرية الضحلة كما في مصبات الأنهار Deltas ( مثل دلتا الميسيسيبي) والمستنقعات الساحلية Estuaries والبرك الشاطئية المعزولة أو المحمية Lagoons وفي مسطحات المد والجزر Tidal Flats.
وتترسب هذه الصخور في بيئات قارية متنوعة مثل رواسب سهول الفيضان وكذلك رواسب البحيرات العذبة والبرك المالحة. وهذه الصخور تشمل رملاً ناعماً وغرين شكل (35) و وحل و يطلق عليها صخور الطين Mud Rocks



شكل(35)وهي تشمل الآتي :
ـ حجر الغرين Siltstone
ـ حجر الوحل Claystone
ـ الطين الصفحي Shale
ويتكون صخر الوحل من الآتي:
(1) معادن طينية: Clay Minerals
عبارة عن كأؤلين Kaolin أيلايت Illite منتموريلونايت Montmorillonite كلورايت Chlorite جلوكونايت Glauconite.
(2) حبيبات فتاتية أو حتاتية Detrital Grains
تتكون الحبيبات الحتاتية (الرضوخية) من جسيمات مزاوه من الكوارتز Quartz والميكا Mica والمعادن الثقيلة Heavy Minerals (مثل الزركون Zircon، التورمالين Tourmaline، الجارنت Garnet، الاباتايت Apatite ) وغيرها.
(3) مواد عضوية: Organic Matter
عبارة عن بقايا كائنات حية سواء كانت نباتية أو حيوانية. وهي معقدة جداً من الناحية الكيميائية.
(4) كربونات: Carbonates
عبارة عن مواد جيرية غالباً من كربونات الكالسيوم.​ 
لذا يمكن تصنيف صخور الوحل وذلك باستخدام الثلاث مكونات المعدنية وهي:
ـ معادن الطين النقية.
ـ المواد العضوية النقية.
ـ الجير النقي.
قد تكون معادن الطين نقية وفي هذه الحالة يطلق عليه Orthoclaystone. أما إذا ارتفعت نسبة الجير فيطلق عليه مارل Marl أو صخر طيني جيري. وإذا زادت نسبة الجير وقلت نسبة الطين فإنه يسمى كالسايت دقيق التبلور Micrites. وكذلك زيادة نسبة الكالسايت دقيق التبلور عن 80% فيسمى حجري وحلي كلسي Calcilutite وصخور الوحل الغنية بالمواد العضوية لأكثر من 90% ونسبة معادن الطين قليلة جداً وأن نسبة الجير معدومة فيسمى بالصخور الوحلية العضوية Sapropelite.
أما الطين الصفحى النفطي Oil Shale فهو يشمل على مواد عضوية من 70 ـ 80% ونسبة من الطين من 20 ـ 30% ونسبة من الجير معدومة. حيث يمكن استخلاص النفط الخام بتسخين الصخر.​ 

*أرسل لنا*​


----------



## منداليف (14 ديسمبر 2009)

يامشاء الله


----------



## GeoOo (14 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور أخى الكريم


----------

